# best way to train legs



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

hi all.

currently i have deicated 1 session to just working legs

i do squats, deadifts, leg press and leg curls.

is there a better way i could be working these. as starting a new routine as from monday so would be good no no any better ways. or if i need to do more ect

cheers all


----------



## vandangos (Feb 25, 2009)

calf raises? i would also do deads with back


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

vandangos said:


> calf raises? i would also do deads with back


o right.so when i do my back exercies ill put in deads with it. cheers for that good info


----------



## vandangos (Feb 25, 2009)

deads hits hamstrings as well but as long as you dont train your legs after your back day you will be fine.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

squats, leg press or lunges, leg extension,stiff leg dealift, lying leg curl.

seated calf raises.

try that mate

10-15reps


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

vandangos said:


> deads hits hamstrings as well but as long as you dont train your legs after your back day you will be fine.


thats great cheers for that. ill have to re arrange my routine to make sure i keep legs and back days seperate.

i see your from devon, where bouts are you, im in exmouth


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> squats, leg press or lunges, leg extension,stiff leg dealift, lying leg curl.
> 
> seated calf raises.
> 
> ...


cheers buddy. gota get legs right now lol. ill get the 1s iv missed in my leg programme


----------



## vandangos (Feb 25, 2009)

im in teignmouth so not to far lol where do you train?


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

if training legs i would do

squats (or squat variation) and stiff leg dead lifts or good mornings. Ive also found glute ham raises quite good for hammies and lunges for quads to


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Squats - 3 sets

Leg press - 3 sets

leg extensions - 2 sets

lunges - 2 sets

Lying leg curl - 4 sets

Standing calf raises - 2 sets

Seated calf raises - 2 sets


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Sumo deadlift attacks the inner thigh quite well and minimises affects on the back if you still want to get some kind of dead in there.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

squats, leg press, lunges, SLDL, calf raises

done and dusted.


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

M_at said:


> Sumo deadlift attacks the inner thigh quite well and minimises affects on the back if you still want to get some kind of dead in there.


i did some revision on legs last night, and they said aboutsumo deadlifts, so i wouldnt mind trying them


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

willsey4 said:


> Squats - 3 sets
> 
> Leg press - 3 sets
> 
> ...


cheers mate, this looks a good workout routine


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

vandangos said:


> im in teignmouth so not to far lol where do you train?


na your only up the road, i mainly train in exmouth sports centre as its nice and quite.

but when im doing more harcore sessions i go to fitness central, its a good gym got all good smith machines ect.

but the sports centre is ideal when im doing arms, basicly easy workouts.

but use fitness central when doing chest or legs as they have good benches.

where you train to??


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

not teaching you to suck eggs mate dont know how you squat but make sure you get right down thighs parallel to the floor (see to many people in gym ego training sticking loads of plates on and doing half an exercise) lower weight if necessary to get correct technique you will benefit much more in long run and weight/strength comes later


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

Jsb said:


> not teaching you to suck eggs mate dont know how you squat but make sure you get right down thighs parallel to the floor (see to many people in gym ego training sticking loads of plates on and doing half an exercise) lower weight if necessary to get correct technique you will benefit much more in long run and weight/strength comes later


o my techinqe is fine, with all exercise what ever muscle group you do you have to get it right. id much rather lower the weight to get it right. cheers for the comment tho, always good to no there are people making sure we get the techniqe right :thumbup1:


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Squat 2 warm up 3 / 4 working

Leg press 2 warm up 3 working

Lunges 3 / 4 working

Lying leg curl

leg extensions

hammered my legs yesterday.

Throwing lunges in really give me the doms


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

iv just spoken to a mate of mine who is a monster in the gym, he's said i can go down with him to do a leg workout. which will be brillent for me, as hes a lot more experienced than me in the gym. so next saturday (which is his legs day) im going with him to kain my legs.

ill post up exactly what sets iv done ect

i do gota tarvel about 20miles to him but thats fine with me be worth it for the experience of getting it all right.

cheers for all the replys. it is hard for me as i got no 1 to help me in the gym, hense why i do so much research into every think. and having to learn for myself. so do really appreiate all the replys i get on here to help me :beer:


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

oliver Roberts said:


> cheers mate, this looks a good workout routine


It hurts and works well!

Can mix it up a bit with supersetting the leg press with the leg extensions


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 7, 2009)

my legs grow best doing full body routine so i hit legs 3 times a week with heavy weights.


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

willsey4 said:


> It hurts and works well!
> 
> Can mix it up a bit with supersetting the leg press with the leg extensions


well im looking forward to the pain lol cheers for the routine im going to get on with it see how it goes :thumbup1:


----------



## Keithy5 (Oct 23, 2007)

willsey4 said:


> Squats - 3 sets
> 
> Leg press - 3 sets
> 
> ...


Almost exactly what I do each week! Although I do 4 sets for everything and 6 sets for seated calf raises and superset with own weight standing calf raises, finishes you off nicely!


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Keithy5 said:


> Almost exactly what I do each week! Although I do 4 sets for everything and 6 sets for seated calf raises and superset with own weight standing calf raises, finishes you off nicely!


I actually do slightly more. A couple more sets for calves and maybe another exercise for hams. This si the base of it though and will work well.


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

Keithy5 said:


> Almost exactly what I do each week! Although I do 4 sets for everything and 6 sets for seated calf raises and superset with own weight standing calf raises, finishes you off nicely!


i do 6 sets of seated calf raises and tryed out something new someone told me do 2 normal 2 toes in heels out and 2 toes out heels in targets the whole package of your calves works good and feels good just make sure you got your foot positioning right


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

For those of you who haven't tried them, glute-ham raises are an absolute killer for your hamstrings and are well worth a try. Far prefer them to SLDL's myself.


----------

